
Peter Thiel is actually a citizen of New Zealand - Stronico
https://www.nytimes.com/2017/01/25/technology/peter-thiel-new-zealand-citizenship.html?ref=business&_r=1
======
Stronico
Maybe he knows something we don't - is there a habitable place farther away
from America?

------
MrZongle2
And the Othering of Thiel continues...

